# Mud Motor Boats and the Great Salt Lake?



## Drake (Sep 13, 2007)

I have owned a 18' boat now for 4 years, I put a 35 MuddBuddy Hyper Sport on it last year. I have always hunted on the WMA's around here and have always wanted to hunt out on the GSL but, it's a little intimidating because I've never been out there before. Would any of you that take your mud motor boats out on the Great Salt Lake from the Saltair Boat Harbor be willing to show me where to go or give me tips about finding my way? I'm not trying to steal any honey holes just looking to hunt a different area and make a few hunting freinds. If any of you would be willing to share I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Its like Longgun posted on the other forum.... sand will eat your prop in a hurry, wind will make for a miserable ride if you get caught out in the whitecaps that side of the causeway and you'll have to really clean the heck out of your gear unless you want rust to freeze it up on you. If you're willing to handle all that, then have at it. 8)


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

Hey RR 77. I love your avatar! What is the initiation to become a NTP boy?


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

huntducksordietrying said:


> Hey RR 77. I love your avatar! What is the initiation to become a NTP boy?


You gotta be willing to shoot coots.


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

truemule said:


> huntducksordietrying said:
> 
> 
> > Hey RR 77. I love your avatar! What is the initiation to become a NTP boy?
> ...


Sometimes when a coot would swim threw my decoys, my dog would see it and start to freak out because I wouldnt shoot it. So I would take it just so my dog wouldnt be bored.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

truemule said:


> huntducksordietrying said:
> 
> 
> > Hey RR 77. I love your avatar! What is the initiation to become a NTP boy?
> ...


And you can no longer hunt out of a boat and have to bad mouth those who do.

Oh yeah and you have to be out to prove that you have nothing to prove. :roll:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

truemule said:


> huntducksordietrying said:
> 
> 
> > Hey RR 77. I love your avatar! What is the initiation to become a NTP boy?
> ...


Exactly.... 8) Everyone seems to have a group to belong to so this one is just a handle I slapped on myself and a couple fellas I hunt with as it seems to be a common theme we share. There is no initiation or anything fun like that, although I'm sure an ex-marine and an old fella who's seen it all pretty much could be pretty creative if you'd like. Shoot man, who am I kidding... just hunt with us, if you're down, cool, if not, well, it was good to meet you. Thats your initiation... fair??


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

donttreadonme said:


> truemule said:
> 
> 
> > huntducksordietrying said:
> ...


You'd be surprised Joel.... but.... well, I'll just leave well enough alone. 8) I almost admitted I was looking at buying a boat... people power of course, but not truly foot soldiering.... I've already admitted I've been a fan of RobK and his sons hunting style for a while. For the guy that started this thread... I'll try to get it back on course for you. Paddling would be a fantastic way to hunt the Salt if you're interested. No need to wash your gear after either... just plastic or whatever that won't get hurt by salt. Just a thought of course. Good luck to you no matter what method you choose to hunt out there... as it is now, I'm relying on my legs, but whether its that, paddles, airboats or taking your chances with your mud motor, you can have a great time regardless. :lol:


----------



## hairy1 (Sep 10, 2007)

Drake,
Not worth the effort in my opinion. The boat trailer hates it...had to replace all the lights they rusted all to pieces.

Then you have to hunt in coffins because there is no cover.

Lastly... you pretty much shoot nothing but spooners and teal.

Not worth it to me!


----------



## wingmanck (Sep 7, 2007)

donttreadonme said:


> truemule said:
> 
> 
> > huntducksordietrying said:
> ...


LMFAO!!! That's exactly what I thought when I saw it. No offense RR but I think we all know you're better than us, so no need to be humble and act like you're not.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow... I'm sorry you feel that way. Bummer that the things I think, do or say are so rough on some of you... I guess if I was really that concerned about it or actually took it that seriously, I might have to re-examine my life and do an overhaul, you know, maybe reconfigure some personal priorities or something. :roll: However, I guess we're all big boys and girls and I'm sure you'll deal just fine. :?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

truemule said:


> huntducksordietrying said:
> 
> 
> > Hey RR 77. I love your avatar! What is the initiation to become a NTP boy?
> ...


And hens!


----------



## scattergunner (Sep 21, 2007)

hairy1 said:


> Lastly... you pretty much shoot nothing but spooners and teal.
> 
> Not worth it to me!


You say that like it's a bad thing... :lol: :wink:


----------



## Drake (Sep 13, 2007)

Hairy1, *thanks for a reply that actually answers my original post*. Riverratt77, thanks for trying to get the posts back on track. As for the rest of you, go hunting instead of posting useless and unrelated information.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Sure Drake.... glad you got a little help out of this anyway. For what its worth, I love shooting teal and would take seven teal any day of the week (if I could shoot straight) but Hairy's right, I wouldn't risk my boat motor by running the mud motor in the Salt. Its a little much I think.... but if you take that chance, the teal shoots are sure nice out there. :wink:


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 31, 2007)

Just stop by a car wash on the way home, and spray everything off good. I do it all the time. If you bring a hose with you you can use fresh water at the marina to spray things off.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Well me and my hunting buddies have never went out from the south but we do venture out on the GSL from the north some. I have some friends that go out from that end of the lake. They told me a story about coming back in thru a fog bank, it wasn't pleasant. I would take a GPS, extra gas, and a cell phone if I was you; basically be prepared.

You probally allready know to watch out for mud bars, if you get your Hyper wallowed down on one of them you will have a hell of a time getting back up on plane in some places out there. The sandy mud will eat down your prop fast, but you get that most everywhere you run out here.


----------

